# Grassy Sound



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

Fished the half bridge Sunday with the wife and kids (2). Had a decent day catching a few shorts and 1 keeper 20" 2.5 lbs. Good place to take kids, railings are high and strong and just enough action to keep them busy. Bait shop at the end of the pier has everything you need. Gotta thank RuddeDogg for this one for this one. Nice spot!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice report ... how were the bugs and the seaweed when you were there?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*welcome aboard*

Glad I could help. Welcome to the family.


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Nice report ... how were the bugs and the seaweed when you were there?



No bugs at all, as for the sea weed for the first few hours with the incoming tide was ok, the outgoing tide was bad. My two boys started comparing who's wad of seaweed was bigger, thats about when I called it a day. Anybody know of anymore places in the wildwood area thats good to take kids too?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Did you try the seawall over by the church and the last north beach? Cool place!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Plenty of places*

Like fishhead said the sea wall in North Wildwood is a good spot as well as the toll bridge between Wildwood Crest and Cape May. Also when you come out of grassy sound make a left and go to the two bridges between Stone Harbor and North Wildwood.


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

I know where you guys are talking about with the bridges between Cape May and Stone Harbor but I'm not sure about the sea wall. Do you know what the closest intersection is so I can pull it up on google earth?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That's behind*

the old Morres inlet


----------



## 6stringbluesman (Aug 16, 2007)

*For Google maps*

Ruddedogg,

Is that sea wall on the east side of New York Ave?

btw, thanks so much for the reply on the other thread :thumbup:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I believe so*

Like I said its right behind where Moores inlet used to be.


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, Now I know where you mean. I think I'll get my lines wet there this weekend. I have always been out in a boat so learning places from onshore is a bit new. Thanks for the info.


----------

